# pretty happy :)



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

saw my endo yesterday .. it turns out the RAI worked! I had 20 mci of RAI on March 31st. My most recent labs are :

T4 Free 0.9 Ref Range 0.8-1.8

TSH is still <0.01 My endo said that takes awhile to catch up

She is starting me on 50mcg of Synthroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> saw my endo yesterday .. it turns out the RAI worked! I had 20 mci of RAI on March 31st. My most recent labs are :
> 
> T4 Free 0.9 Ref Range 0.8-1.8
> 
> ...


Good for you! It sure did work. There is sometimes a lag time with the TSH to get the message.

How do you feel?


----------



## Miss Erika (Mar 22, 2011)

I was dealing with my hyperthyroidism/Toxic multinodular goiter for almost 10 years. I was seeing a horrible endo that did nothing for me. I switched doctors in March & now I feel great. Wish I would've seen her years ago! I no longer feel like a human furnace, my hands dont tremble anymore, I have a normal heartrate & my goiter has decreased in size. I'm very pleased


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Miss Erika said:


> I was dealing with my hyperthyroidism/Toxic multinodular goiter for almost 10 years. I was seeing a horrible endo that did nothing for me. I switched doctors in March & now I feel great. Wish I would've seen her years ago! I no longer feel like a human furnace, my hands dont tremble anymore, I have a normal heartrate & my goiter has decreased in size. I'm very pleased


Thank God! Now life can begin anew!! Expect about 18 months for total healing and the good news is you will feel better each passing day.

I'll bet you feel like you have been released from a cage? I know I did and do!!

I would not wish hyperthyroid on my worst enemy..................


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

This is great! I am in your boat. I had an RAI in Feb. and started my Synthroid after 7 1/2 weeks post RAI. I have gone back for labs and my TSH was still catching up. I am anxious to see what happens in July when I go. It's great to hear that you feel good. I am SO HAPPY and feel AMAZING too. I am back to my "normal" which feels great. I actually ran my first race yesterday and it's wonderful to be back.
Good luck with your meds.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

runnergirl said:


> This is great! I am in your boat. I had an RAI in Feb. and started my Synthroid after 7 1/2 weeks post RAI. I have gone back for labs and my TSH was still catching up. I am anxious to see what happens in July when I go. It's great to hear that you feel good. I am SO HAPPY and feel AMAZING too. I am back to my "normal" which feels great. I actually ran my first race yesterday and it's wonderful to be back.
> Good luck with your meds.


Awesome to hear you are back in the "race!" You go, GF!!! Also nice to hear from you!


----------

